# Why does my puppy eat her poop?



## HI_ (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, guys i was just wondering why does my 3month old pup eat her poop?
Plz help me it just want me to  but i do stop her when i see her.


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

My vet told me that depending on the food, that sometimes it just smells as good to them coming out as it did going in. 

We had to continually clean up Sasha's business right away and watch her. Now she wants nothing to do with it. I have heard of others puting something in the food to make it smell bad when it comes out.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's not uncommon for puppies to do that, some dogs do it their entire lives. You can start teaching the 'leave it' command


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It begins at the breeders. The pups watch mom clean up after them and if the breeder isn't diligent in poop scooping it can become a habit that is really, really hard to break. I agree the food may play into it, if it isn't getting digested(fillers just go thru) then the dog will eat it.
Dogs that are on a grain free or raw have much smaller poo.
I would go out w/ my pup and clean up immediately so there is no chance for him to eat it.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are 20 reasons why dogs eat poop - not sure exactly how accurate they are, but it's something to ponder.

20 Reasons Why Dogs Eat Poop (Coprophagia, Pica)

I remember reading somewhere that it was instinctual for them to eat their poop, as in the wild, wolves eat their feces to rid the scent as to not alert a preditor or prey.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Where does she eat it? Outside when she goes normally, inside if she has an accident, both? Remi had one poop accident in the house a few days after I got him. He was desperately trying to eat it and when I removed him from the room and cleaned it up, he was literally hurling himself at the door trying to get back in and get rid of it. And yet, he does not attempt to eat his stools outside ever. I think he was upset he'd gone in the house (even though I NEVER punished him for his only 2 prior accidents) and wanted to fix it, poor boy!


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

my daughter (3yo) gave my pup 1/2 a bag of puppy treats so for about 2 days he was licking at his poop... i would just come up to him and stand over it (didn't really wanna step in it) until he became disinterested in it... took about 5 minutes


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No breeder can babysit their litter 24/7. 

Puppies learn to eat their poop from their dam.

The dam needs to stimulate new born puppies so that they can urinate and defecate. She immediately cleans them up. That is a good mother. As the puppies grow she continues to clean after them. 

Once solid food is introduced, the dam may be less vigilent in cleaning after them. They mimic their mother, and they investigate everything including poop. Breeders as much as possible keep it to a minimum. 

When you take your puppy out, pick poop up immediately. That is the best way to stop them from eating it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Take your pup outside, have it go potty, and clean up the poop. Eventually you will break this habit.


----------

